# moderlieschen



## elkop (28. Apr. 2010)

hallo liebe miniteichianer,

mein kleines teichlein ist recht gut eingefahren, zu beginn des dritten jahres funzt alles bestens. nun eine frage:

meine nachbarin hat mir mit einer pflanze vier winzige __ moderlieschen in den teich geschmuggelt. sie sind ein bis zwei cm lang. kann ich die drin lassen oder verhunze ich mir mein teichgleichgewicht damit? sie meinte: wenn du sie net magst, dann schmeiß sie halt weg  ich hab nur den kopf geschüttelt und geschwiegen, weil ich mirs mit der nachbarschaft nit verderben will, aber sowas ist schon allerhand. also was tu ich jetzt mit den winzlingen?


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  moderlieschen*

Hallo Elke,

tolle Nachbarin. Die Fischchen werden Dein Teichgleichgewicht nicht durcheinander bringen. Nur haben sie im Winter wohl keine Überlebenschance. Deshalb wäre das Beste, Du stellst sie hier im Flohmarkt als zu verschenken ein.

Oder du baust Dir einen größeren Teich, denn niedlich sind sie schon.


----------



## Doris (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  moderlieschen*

Hallo Elke

Unsere Nachbarin hat in ihrem Miniteich der auch nicht grösser ist als deiner einige Moderlieschen schwimmen. Sie haben den Winter gut überstanden. 
Da sich die Moderlieschen eigentlich gut vermehren hat sie die Option ein Zuviel von diesen lustigen Gesellen wieder zurück in unseren Teich zu geben.Vielleicht bietet sich dir in deiner Nachbarschaft ja auch so eine Möglichkeit?
Im Sommer sollte man darauf achten, dass das Wasser eine Temperatur von ~ 21 °C nicht übersteigt, denn das mögen diese Fische nicht, dann sterben sie.


----------



## toco (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  moderlieschen*



Doris schrieb:


> Hallo Elke
> (...)
> Im Sommer sollte man darauf achten, dass das Wasser eine Temperatur von ~ 21 °C nicht übersteigt, denn das mögen diese Fische nicht, dann sterben sie.



@Doris
In meinem Teich war das Wasser im Sommer 2009 bestimmt wärmer als 21°C, zumindest in den oberen Schichten, in denen sich die Moderlieschen aufhalten. Ausfälle hatte ich glücklicherweise nicht zu beklagen. Im Gegenteil, die Moderlieschen machten sogar einen richtig fitten Eindruck. Meine scheinen wohl etwas wohl widerstandsfähiger zu sein. 

Vielleicht spielt da aber auch der Saustoffgehalt des Wassers noch eine Rolle.


----------



## elkop (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  moderlieschen*

danke! das beruhigt mich nun doch ein bissl. habe mittlerweile auch geklärt, dass ich ein eventuelles "zuviel", aber auch die vier, sollte ich sie nimmer mögen, oder vor dem winter, wieder zurückerstatten kann.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  moderlieschen*

Hallo Elke,
also ich hab meine Moderlieschen so lieb gewonnen, daß ich sie nicht mehr hergeben
würde.Alleine Abends wenn sie aus dem Wasser hüpfen und Insekten fangen,
das ist jedesmal eine Freude. Nur sollte man sie im Schwarm halten ( minimum 10) .
Ansonsten viel Freude mit deinen neuen Teichbewohnern.
Liebe Grüße Markus


----------



## Doris (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  moderlieschen*

Hallo Elke

ich würde nun aber nicht loslaufen und noch weitere 6 in deinen Teich setzen um einen Schwarm von 10 voll zu bekommen.Da sie sich sehr rasch und reichlich vermehren hättest du sehr schnell ein Überangebot an Moderlieschen. Die regeln das schon von alleine, dass sie schneller mehr werden als dir eigentlich lieb ist.


----------

